

Laser Tracking Projection with Kinect and OpenCV - danteembermage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1heqFVrQGU

======
tav
Nice! Here's the description:

 _What I did was rig it to track contours on the depth image, and attempt to
pick out a rectangular object. Then, by using the detected location of the
corners, I can apply it as a perspective transform to my laser projector. The
end result is that the cardboard box I'm holding becomes a "virtual screen"
that is tracked by the laser projection in real time and in perspective :)_

Reminds me of Johnny Lee's awesome Projector-Based Location Discovery and
Tracking work: <http://johnnylee.net/projects/thesis/>

Also, there seem to be a fair number of Kinect projects popping up nowadays.
Is there a website to keep track of all this? If not, perhaps it would be
worth someone's effort to start a blog on the topic...

